

Steve Wozniak wrote BASIC for the Apple computer in binary - cybernetics
http://makingitbigcareers.com/steve-wozniak-wrote-basic-for-the-apple-computer-in-binary/

======
PedroDiogo_
It seems to me that he actually coded in Assembly and then translated to 1s
and 0s, and that's quite normal.

I've done it for school projects, where we had a simple processor that had to
be "programmed" this way. Sure I didn't have to implement a BASIC interpreter,
but I know how hard it is to debug.

